# Need some advice



## Radiel (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello!

A few days ago, my girlfriend's aunt found a lost baby pigeon and I decided to take him in. I took him to the vet and he seems healthy, but he's too young to fly.

He's very friendly and curious, but he won't eat anything besides sunflower seeds. I tried feeding him grain, corn and salad but he just grabs them with his beak and spits them out. I understand that this is not a good diet for a pigeon, but I'm not sure how to deal with this.

Secondly, I wanted to ask if, after he learns to fly, I should set him free. I'd love to keep him, but I'm afraid he would be unhappy. Any advice is welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Get the youngster a good pigeon seed mix and put it in a deep small spill proof bowl and see if that will help him eat the bigger seeds. You can also sprinkle them around him. Don't let him have the sunflower seeds anymore (for now), he is spoiled on the taste.

Sunflower seeds are a nice snack, but not a good diet, too much fat, this can cause liver issues.

Let him practice flying in an enclosed room, never let him fly outside, he is a sitting duck for predator attack by himself, pigeons are safer in numbers.

It would be best to release him with other youngsters into an already established flock that has good resources for food and water. 

Check this link for ideas: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html

Here is an excellent link on caring for a baby pigeon: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you decide to keep him, would get pigeon mix and grit and a flight cage, then you can get him a friend too. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Radiel (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I will only say that if your pigeon becomes tame, and not afraid of humans, or if he bonds to you, setting him free once he is able to fly would be dangerous. People are mean to pigeons, and it is dangerous to let a tame pigeon out in the wild. Pigeons do bond strongly to humans, and even if he is a 'only bird' if you gave him your time and attention, as well as time to fly in the house, he would be quite happy. If you do decide to keep him, as a adult, don't take him outside to fly. He would get lost and be a easy target for predators. If you feel safe in setting him free, follow Skying's advice and make sure he joins with a well established flock. 
I have two house pigeons. I feed F.M. Brown's Bird Lover's Blend Dove Food, that I order. I make sure they have their seed, grit, and water at all times. I also feed calcium and a vitamin but I don't think you have to think about that now.


----------



## Radiel (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for your response! In the meantime, I managed to get him to eat normally (grain seeds, corn, etc.) so I think he's on the right track.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Also, have you put a bowl of water near him so he may try to drink?
Is he eating enough and drinking on his own? 
How old does he seem? 
Can you upload his pic?


----------



## Radiel (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, i've put both water and food in small bowls. He seems to be eating and drinking enough on his own. Regarding his age, I'm not very sure, the vet said he's young, but maybe someone can tell more accurately from the picture (Sorry about the quality, I took it with my phone)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird. Would guess from the eye color that he us young. Would expect his eyes to turn from gray to orange as he gets older.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, very cute. Doesn't seem older than a month, may be a few days older. Good that he is weaned. 
Is his chin area bald as seems in pic?


----------



## Radiel (Apr 5, 2016)

I think it's just the angle of the photo. He has the same dark gray feathers on his chin as on the rest of his head. Nothing wrong with the rest of his feathers as far as I can tell.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Good if he is evenly feathered


----------

